# Anyone see this



## tdog

So don't no where am I cycle tbh due af on 28th but been sick and feeling sick for few days now so done a test, or a few :blush: :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yes I see something when I zoom in. Good luck!


----------



## tdog

Bevziibubble said:


> Yes I see something when I zoom in. Good luck!

Thank you for looking bev merry Christmas to you and your family :xmas9: xx


----------



## LulaBug

I think I see something, especially on THE FRER x


----------



## monroea

Yes! I see it clearly on the frer! How did the test dry?


----------



## JAJuly2013

Yep i see it on the FRER!


----------



## missranda

I see it on frer for sure!


----------



## tdog

monroea said:


> Yes! I see it clearly on the frer! How did the test dry?

That was it after an hour xx


----------



## tdog

Merry Christmas ladies :xmas6::xmas9: I have tested the first 2 are when first done and second 2 are how it dried xx


----------



## Classic Girl

TRIPLETS!


----------



## LulaBug

Still seeing lines


----------



## tdog

Classic Girl said:


> TRIPLETS!

Id be sending one your way if it was :rofl: xx


----------



## tdog

Ladies I'm skeptical of these frers with all the indents going around I don't a one step sure there's a line :shrug: xx


----------



## tdog

Afternoon wee xx


----------



## Mummy23beauts

That looks like a faint bfp hun..
I tested at 5am, then at 8.. 8am test was blank.


----------



## tdog

Mummy23beauts said:


> That looks like a faint bfp hun..
> I tested at 5am, then at 8.. 8am test was blank.
> 
> View attachment 1105021

Are you one steps giving a half a line I mean a thin half a line like it means to give you a bfp but nah half instead lol, I see a line on your test but looks like the dye was still going across :shrug: xx


----------



## tdog

This is what I mean like the shadow there but just that line lmao xx


----------



## Mummy23beauts

tdog said:


> This is what I mean like the shadow there but just that line lmao xx
> 
> View attachment 1105022

i see what you mean, mine are thick lines but because the test in dinted it looks odd x


----------



## tdog

Mummy23beauts said:


> i see what you mean, mine are thick lines but because the test in dinted it looks odd x

I did test this morn the frer ain't progressing at all so thinking indent lines :shrug: did a clear blue and sure that has a line on tho xx


----------



## Classic Girl

tdog said:


> Id be sending one your way if it was :rofl: xx

RETURN TO SENDER


----------



## tdog

Classic Girl said:


> RETURN TO SENDER

Sorry this sender does not accept returns :rofl: xx


----------



## Becca_89

Hello @tdog, I come on here to post a test and find your thread. 
How are you? And merry Christmas! we definitely have similar cycles, mine are a lot longer at the moment though.

I see your lines, they are definitely there! How are you feeling? 

so after the other month I decided it would be best to wait and booked my IUD, we had unprotected as the IUD would prevent anything even when fitted. Even though I’d love a baby, we decided to wait. Low and behold I wasn’t allowed the IUD because of being due a colposcopy, with also emergency contraception not being an option due to breastfeeding. Fast forward to yesterday, feeling very nauseous, so took a test and… what do you think? 


sorry I hope you don’t mind me posting this here, just funny as it was us 3 a few months back, migjt of even been last month? Baby brain!


----------



## HopefulPony

Becca_89 said:


> Hello @tdog, I come on here to post a test and find your thread.
> How are you? And merry Christmas! we definitely have similar cycles, mine are a lot longer at the moment though.
> 
> I see your lines, they are definitely there! How are you feeling?
> 
> so after the other month I decided it would be best to wait and booked my IUD, we had unprotected as the IUD would prevent anything even when fitted. Even though I’d love a baby, we decided to wait. Low and behold I wasn’t allowed the IUD because of being due a colposcopy, with also emergency contraception not being an option due to breastfeeding. Fast forward to yesterday, feeling very nauseous, so took a test and… what do you think?
> 
> 
> sorry I hope you don’t mind me posting this here, just funny as it was us 3 a few months back, migjt of even been last month? Baby brain!
> 
> View attachment 1105048

I totally see that!


----------



## tdog

Becca_89 said:


> Hello @tdog, I come on here to post a test and find your thread.
> How are you? And merry Christmas! we definitely have similar cycles, mine are a lot longer at the moment though.
> 
> I see your lines, they are definitely there! How are you feeling?
> 
> so after the other month I decided it would be best to wait and booked my IUD, we had unprotected as the IUD would prevent anything even when fitted. Even though I’d love a baby, we decided to wait. Low and behold I wasn’t allowed the IUD because of being due a colposcopy, with also emergency contraception not being an option due to breastfeeding. Fast forward to yesterday, feeling very nauseous, so took a test and… what do you think?
> 
> 
> sorry I hope you don’t mind me posting this here, just funny as it was us 3 a few months back, migjt of even been last month? Baby brain!
> 
> View attachment 1105048

Oh wow I totally see that and no of course I don't mind yes was us 3 last month aswell :haha: I've been feeling off but thinking the frer is a indent but I did a one step the same and it has a shadow of a line on it so unsure tho :shrug: qe seem to be at same cycles lol mine are normally 30-31 days so that be Tues/Wed xx


----------



## Becca_89

tdog said:


> Oh wow I totally see that and no of course I don't mind yes was us 3 last month aswell :haha: I've been feeling off but thinking the frer is a indent but I did a one step the same and it has a shadow of a line on it so unsure tho :shrug: qe seem to be at same cycles lol mine are normally 30-31 days so that be Tues/Wed xx

yes I am due Wednesday I suspect too, I’m usually 28 day but things have changed. 
Have you done any more tests? X


----------



## tdog

Becca_89 said:


> yes I am due Wednesday I suspect too, I’m usually 28 day but things have changed.
> Have you done any more tests? X

Sorry for late reply my cats just died so my head up my arse :cry: yes just done another one but when wiped there was blood so all these were shit tests :shrug: when you testing again? Xx


----------



## LulaBug

Aww no! I'm so sorry to hear about your cat. I hope you're ok x


----------



## tdog

LulaBug said:


> Aww no! I'm so sorry to hear about your cat. I hope you're ok x

Thank you love honest it's hit me hard nothing wrong with her at all :cry: she was the most loving cat ever xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

tdog said:


> Sorry for late reply my cats just died so my head up my arse :cry: yes just done another one but when wiped there was blood so all these were shit tests :shrug: when you testing again? Xx
> 
> View attachment 1105068

  
I'm so sorry about your cat hun :hugs:


----------



## tdog

Bevziibubble said:


> I'm so sorry about your cat hun :hugs:

Thanks bev x


----------



## tdog

Tested this morn don't think anything on there but tbh all these are crap never had tests like them tbh, af due either tomorrow or wed the bleeding wasn't there this morn but cramping a little now :shrug:


----------



## Mummy23beauts

tdog said:


> Sorry for late reply my cats just died so my head up my arse :cry: yes just done another one but when wiped there was blood so all these were shit tests :shrug: when you testing again? Xx
> 
> View attachment 1105068

@tdog i am so sorry about your cat..i hope you and the family are ok xx


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Becca_89 said:


> Hello @tdog, I come on here to post a test and find your thread.
> How are you? And merry Christmas! we definitely have similar cycles, mine are a lot longer at the moment though.
> 
> I see your lines, they are definitely there! How are you feeling?
> 
> so after the other month I decided it would be best to wait and booked my IUD, we had unprotected as the IUD would prevent anything even when fitted. Even though I’d love a baby, we decided to wait. Low and behold I wasn’t allowed the IUD because of being due a colposcopy, with also emergency contraception not being an option due to breastfeeding. Fast forward to yesterday, feeling very nauseous, so took a test and… what do you think?
> 
> 
> sorry I hope you don’t mind me posting this here, just funny as it was us 3 a few months back, migjt of even been last month? Baby brain!
> 
> View attachment 1105048

@Becca_89 congratulations that looks like a bfp x


----------



## tdog

Mummy23beauts said:


> @tdog i am so sorry about your cat..i hope you and the family are ok xx

Thanks love qe got up this morn to the realisation she ain't here and around our feet :cry: or on our laps xx


----------



## Mummy23beauts

tdog said:


> Thanks love qe got up this morn to the realisation she ain't here and around our feet :cry: or on our laps xx

oh hun :hugs:


----------



## tdog

I done a ic does anyone else see this tbh not going to believe it until they atleast get darker but af I think going to rear it ugly face I think soon :shrug: should just stop testing now let nature do its think but its me :rofl: xx


----------



## Becca_89

I really see the lines on the one step! Have you had any more bleeding?


----------



## Becca_89

I am so so sorry to hear about your cat :( 
Was he or she poorly or anything? Xx


----------



## tdog

@Becca_89 nope no more bleeding ao strange it was literally when I wiped and brown/pink :shrug: no she wasn't poorly in anyway but we think the lesson we got her off had the mam and dad and I think they were brother and sister so she could have something wrong with her, my other cat is so down in the dumps looking all over for her :cry: xx


----------



## tdog

Have you tested again xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Becca_89

Oh poor thing, was it the 2 cats you had? hope you are ok!

i have tested again and it’s a positive, been waiting all day for the tests to arrive.


----------



## tdog

Becca_89 said:


> Oh poor thing, was it the 2 cats you had? hope you are ok!
> 
> i have tested again and it’s a positive, been waiting all day for the tests to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 1105104

Oh my gosh congratulations:yipee: xx

Yea 2 cats and a retired greyhound he is so lost he doesn't no where to go xx


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Congratulations @Becca_89 beautiful lines..

@tdog i see your lines I get what you mean about them getting darker before believing it.. i dont trust strip tests anymore.


----------



## tdog

Mummy23beauts said:


> Congratulations @Becca_89 beautiful lines..
> 
> @tdog i see your lines I get what you mean about them getting darker before believing it.. i dont trust strip tests anymore.

Tbh I don't trust any test right now but qe still do it to ourself don't we pmsl xx


----------



## HopefulPony

@tdog I am so sorry about your cat xxx

@Becca_89 congratulations!!!


----------



## tdog

HopefulPony said:


> @tdog I am so sorry about your cat xxx
> 
> @Becca_89 congratulations!!!

Thank you love they part of the family and some people don't realise that :cry: xx


----------



## LulaBug

Don't forget....it ain't over til the old witch arrives. I do think I see lines on all. Just a bit perplexing that they're not significantly darker yet on the FRERS but hopefully soon x 

Congratulations Becca! :D


----------



## tdog

LulaBug said:


> Don't forget....it ain't over til the old witch arrives. I do think I see lines on all. Just a bit perplexing that they're not significantly darker yet on the FRERS but hopefully soon x
> 
> Congratulations Becca! :D

Thanks love tbh if I'm due af tues/wed then technically I'm 12dpo now if my calculations are right so for me if iam pregnant I'd have a good line by now I always have with my others, I no every pregnancy is different but think I no that af is coming it's a no doubter about it, I've been spotting on and off and I think implantation bleed might be to late? Xx


----------



## tdog

So no af yet so I tested again but only with one step :shrug: frer coming later today can anyone else see this or do we maybe think it's the one step shadow :shrug:


----------



## monroea

Yes, I definitely see something!


----------



## tdog

So got my frer today and can't really see anything on them af due today or tomorrow no cramping like pre af cramps which I normally get just a vit of spotting 2 days ago pink tinged cm yesterday and nothing today at all :shrug: xx


----------



## Becca_89

I still see the lines, but still faint. I do hope you get answers soon! Did you track ovulation this month?


Thanks for all the congratulations xx


----------



## tdog

Becca_89 said:


> I still see the lines, but still faint. I do hope you get answers soon! Did you track ovulation this month?
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the congratulations xx

I did I have a positive opk on the 14th and 15th so which would make me 13dpo we had a oppsie a couple days before that trying no to catch, having a bit of cramping atm but could be anything sooooo it seems I no fa about my body :haha: xx


----------



## tdog

New tests when done the frer :shrug:


----------



## gigglebox

hmm I see it on the first, but not the frer, and I see it faintly on the newest one....so there you go, not help at all lol

Hopefully you get a clear answer soon!


----------



## tdog

gigglebox said:


> hmm I see it on the first, but not the frer, and I see it faintly on the newest one....so there you go, not help at all lol
> 
> Hopefully you get a clear answer soon!

Lmao you've literally said what's been in my head :rofl: it's going boom right now lmao, I had spotting 2 days ago pink CM yesterday a little today I never spot or anything before af, but hey there's a first for everything :rofl: xx


----------



## Becca_89

I see it on that test again. How confusing! Did your lines disappear last month? X


----------



## tdog

Becca_89 said:


> I see it on that test again. How confusing! Did your lines disappear last month? X

I think they stayed faint last month but the frer was blank :shrug: tbh I never really like one step for testing because of this reason don't no weather coming or going lol xx


----------



## tdog

So ladies did test sure there is a line but when I wiped to get of loo (I dipped the test while still on loo) there was red blood so the witch is here so now thinking chemical :shrug: xx


----------



## Classic Girl

I’m thinking you’re insane for wanting another :haha:


----------



## tdog

Classic Girl said:


> I’m thinking you’re insane for wanting another :haha:

I'm not wanting another tbh I was on injection but came off that as I was on and off bleeding I had the implant put in a few weeks ago but we had a whoopsie moment :blush: I no for a fact ill be testing to double check it's worked every month :haha: you no me just like to poas really :haha: but my 2nd I was on implant my 1st was on injection :shrug: xx


----------



## Classic Girl

Hey man….I’m with you on peeing on sticks. :haha: if I found an extra hpt around here I’d pee right on it and I’m on the IUD! :haha: I’m just giving you a hard time


----------



## tdog

Classic Girl said:


> Hey man….I’m with you on peeing on sticks. :haha: if I found an extra hpt around here I’d pee right on it and I’m on the IUD! :haha: I’m just give you a hard time

Honestly im so paranoid tbh, if I was pregnant or got pregnant again I worry so so much about what people would think :shrug: I've always worried about what people think, I mean someone commented on quinns photo on fb after I had him oh look 22 kids and counting I'm like f you arse hole :haha: :rofl: xx


----------



## Classic Girl

Hey girl you do you! Who cares what others think! It’s a baby, not a neck tattoo! Sheesh


----------



## tdog

Classic Girl said:


> Hey girl you do you! Who cares what others think! It’s a baby, not a neck tattoo! Sheesh

One even said jeez another how many now =; like jeez back off if I want 20 kids I will (don't think I'd manage like :shrug:) don't get me wrong I would love another but really don't think my body could take it plus oh has a aneurysm so even dtd takes it out of him :blush: xx


----------

